

Ask HN: Blog entries about your YC interview experience. - citizenkeys

About a year ago, I started accumulating a list of blog entries about the Y Combinator interview experience:<p>http://ycuniverse.com/interviewees.php<p>I'd like to believe that my collection of blog entries have served as useful information for somebody.<p>Are there any blog entries I've missed?  If so, please post the url so I can add them to the list.<p>Thanks.
======
kapilkale
We posted last week

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3212608>

